# get kidd and keep AI?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kidd for Nene, JR, Najera(expiring), atkins, and a first rounder? Make it happen!


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd do AI for Kidd str8 up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

makes sense for the nuggets, stupid for the nets.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Its not stupid for the nets. It gives them better offense, same killer instinct, and the defense dropoff isn't even there. Its a great trade for the nets. AI +Vince +RJ > Jkidd+Vince +RJ aka AI >JKIDD 
With this trade RJ (kidd) > (RJ AI)
Vince (AI) > Vince (kidd)
AI (Nuggets) < AI (nets) (does better in the east)
Rest of the teammates (Iverson) > (Rest of the teammates (Kidd) 
For the current nets team we aren't as fast break team , if it was Kidd>>> Iverson
Since its a half court team AI has gotten to the finals on his own. He is the better half court player. AI will be doubled unlike Kidd and find open shooters. He will get more steals through the passing lanes and will finish by himself on the fastbreak instead of being dependent on someone else. 
Jkidd (Nuggets) > Jkidd (nets) (they don't need him to score just make teammates the ball)


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Except the nets have no need for a point who controls the ball too much. For that matter, neither does any other team in the league. That's why AI needs a tall pg, like Kidd. AI, Vince, and RJ would absolutely never work.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

arhie said:


> I'd do AI for Kidd str8 up.


And then you would spend every day complaining about the lack of shot attempts for Vince


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Who cares it can't be much worse than 15 shots per game.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

did Sliccat rip this idea from me?? :biggrin:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Jersey would never do it, but it would be cool


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Sliccat said:


> Kidd for Nene, JR, Najera(expiring), atkins, and a first rounder? Make it happen!


WOw beat me to it. This works too:


Congratulations on a successful trade.
Due to Denver and New Jersey being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and New Jersey had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
Trade ID
Trade ID #4329756
Every trade made by fans is allocated a unique Trade ID which you can share with friends and fellow basketball fans to allow them to see your trade scenario.




Denver Trade Breakdown
Change in Team Outlook: -11.4 ppg, -2.6 rpg, and +5.9 apg. 
Incoming Players 
Josh Boone
6-10 PF from Connecticut
1.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.4 minutes 
Jason Kidd
6-4 PG from California
11.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 10.3 apg in 36.8 minutes 
Outgoing Players 
J.R. Smith
6-6 SG from St. Benedict's Prep (HS)
10.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.2 apg in 21.7 minutes 
Steven Hunter
7-0 C from DePaul
0.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 4.9 minutes 
Eduardo Najera
6-8 SF from Oklahoma
6.4 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.0 minutes 
Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
6.4 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 19.4 minutes 
New Jersey Trade Breakdown
Change in Team Outlook: +11.4 ppg, +2.6 rpg, and -5.9 apg. 
Incoming Players 
J.R. Smith
6-6 SG from St. Benedict's Prep (HS)
10.9 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.2 apg in 21.7 minutes 
Steven Hunter
7-0 C from DePaul
0.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 4.9 minutes 
Eduardo Najera
6-8 SF from Oklahoma
6.4 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.2 apg in 22.0 minutes 
Nene Hilario
6-11 PF from Brazil (Foreign)
6.4 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 19.4 minutes 
Outgoing Players 
Josh Boone
6-10 PF from Connecticut
1.8 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.4 minutes 
Jason Kidd
6-4 PG from California
11.3 ppg, 8.6 rpg, 10.3 apg in 36.8 minutes


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

atkins, not hunter. idk if they can afford to lose three bigs.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Yea true.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It seems like it would work, but it's still an awfully high price to pay. Sure JKidd is tgeh best PG in teh L, but losing Nene and JR woudl be tough...they are both so young and have a huge upside. Kidd can't have a lot of yeras left.

I guess the questions remaining are:
1) can Kidd put us over the top?
2) who do we have in the post wihtout Nene and Najera?

Answers:
1) I dont' think he does. I love his game, and he'd make things easier on the fast break, but IF you lose AI, I think you lose too much scoring. If you can keep them both...that'd be a hard deal to turn down.
2) Losing our future PF and Najera is tough. If Kmart goes down again, who do you ahve to back him up? Jelani McCoy?

I think it would have to involve antoehr team to get ti to work,b ut it's an intriguing thoguht!


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Also, Anthony would be doubled mercilessly. If a deal like that went down, I'd hope we could hold onto J.R. Smith somehow. I wouldn't want our second option on offense to be either Kidd, Camby or Martin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How does that deal benefit the Nets


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It's not supposed to.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

HB said:


> How does that deal benefit the Nets


front court presence, frees up williams, and gives them cap release.


----------

